# Siemens Fehler 25000



## Mieze (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Ich hab an meiner Werkzeugmaschine den Fehler (Alarm 25000) (840 D)
Achse X1 Hardwarefehler aktiver Geber".  Kann man den Fehler eingrenzen? Wie kann ich sehen welches Messsystem in X betroffen ist? 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen

Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Januar 2019)

Schau mal hier:
https://de.industryarena.com/forum/hardwarefehler-aktiver-geber-ursache-fuer-crash--83028.html


----------



## Mieze (8 Januar 2019)

Danke für den Link. Der Fehler geht durch einen Power On Reset wieder weg. Sobald man in X fahren will tritt der Fehler sofort auf.
Muss ich jetzt um den Fehler einzugrenzen Motor / Geberkabel / Karte / Maßstab + Kabel  hintereinander tauschen ? Oder kann ich sehen ob es an Messsystem 1 oder 2 liegt ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Januar 2019)

Ich bin in der 840D nicht so drin, ich würde aber einmal davon ausgehen, dass es ein Diagnosefenster gibt, wo man sehen kann,
welches System den Fehler auslöst ( Motorgeber oder Linearmesssystem ). Ist denn ein Crash aufgetreten?


----------



## Mieze (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

nein kein Crash. Beim ganz normalen Verfahren.


----------



## HaDi (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

entweder

-du findest es über die Achsmaschinendaten (Anzahl und Zuordnung der Messsysteme) und die Serviceanzeige (aktives Messsystem) heraus

oder

-du ziehst einen Messsystemstecker und siehst dann welches Messsystem angemeckert wird (nur bei ausgeschalteter Steuerung!)

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Mieze (8 Januar 2019)

Maßstab war es


----------

